# P.O.C Shark fishing report ,Big Bull Shark



## Capt. Steve (Aug 29, 2005)

*July 24,2010
Shark fishing again today and again it was all you wanted to catch on 4-6 foot spinners and black tips till this big bull shark showed up gave us a real fight for one and a half hours, after that they decided they had had enough and we called it a day. The big bull was 9 foot long and probably weighed over 400 lbs.Caught on a dead shad 10 miles off the beach in a shrimp boat cull. Here are a few pics and I should have some better ones to post later from another camera.
















*


----------



## Julsbfishin (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice size one there. Glad to meet him on the boat and not in the water.


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

nice fish


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

If it was 9' or better, I promise it was over #400. Great job, Capt.!


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

That second shot looks like the hood of a car pokin' out the water. Nice fish!


----------



## ranger-370 (Jul 13, 2010)

*Shark Fever*

Everytime someone posts a great photo like this it sure gets my shark fever burning. I can't wait for my week on the coast. Great photos!!


----------



## CodyB4C (Aug 8, 2006)

WOW, nice catch. Thanks for posting them up.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

nice!!!


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Wow*

That's a whopper! What kinda boat do you have!
It looks nice.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Congrats! Nice fish!


----------



## Capt. Steve (Aug 29, 2005)

The boat is a 26 foot Twin Vee Catamaran.

*Here are a few more pics of the big bull shark. The current state record is 9 foot long and 515 LBS, this shark was 9 foot long and could have possibly been a new state record. If it was a edible fish we probably would have killed it and took a shot at the record. I would hate to kill such a awesome fish just for a record that really would not mean much.*


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Dang that is awesome! Cool fish and great release!


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

Awesome pics........congrats.


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

Capt. Steve said:


> The boat is a 26 foot Twin Vee Catamaran.
> 
> *Here are a few more pics of the big bull shark. The current state record is 9 foot long and 515 LBS, this shark was 9 foot long and could have possibly been a new state record. If it was a edible fish we probably would have killed it and took a shot at the record. I would hate to kill such a awesome fish just for a record that really would not mean much.*


Nice CPR! That was a true monster of a Bull and glad it is around to keep on reproducing. Well done guys! It is refreshing to see a epic shark treated the way it should be on this forum. The pics and respect are worth more than a piece of paper saying you caught a big shark.


----------

